# Colonic Irrigation



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Anyone had it done? What differences did you find after?

I've spent years & years eating rubbish foods, now I'm turning over a new leaf & trying to refresh my body I was wondering if a colonic would help?!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Jody, this thread was a disappointment.

On topic though, never had it done and frankly I'd be a bit scared of it


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Another fad thing imho. It's an alternative therapy that has had no proven benefits aside from getting a bit of poo out of you that would have come out anyway. Prolonged use of it can lead to bowel problems too.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Jody, this thread was a disappointment.
> 
> On topic though, never had it done and frankly I'd be a bit scared of it


What was you expecting from this thread?! :doublesho

Yeah there's an element of being scared... it's the whole thing of my balloon knot being a one-way street, but then again if it's going to make me healthier?!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Never had it done, probably nothing more than a vindaloo and gallon of guinness wouldn't do anyway.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Dont bother mate, Eat right, drink plenty of water & get some extra fiber in for a few days :thumb:

The body will do everything it needs to maintain itself as long as you fuel it correctly :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Dont bother mate, Eat right, drink plenty of water & get some extra fiber in for a few days :thumb:
> 
> The body will do everything it needs to maintain itself as long as you fuel it correctly :thumb:


Yeah got all that, suppose I am thinking some sort of detox to help cleanse me...

p.s. my mind will stay dirty though :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Douche Bag!


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Sounds like posh method of A douching !


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Yeah got all that, suppose I am thinking some sort of detox to help cleanse me...
> 
> p.s. my mind will stay dirty though :thumb:


Detox = fad bull**** :thumb:

Let's look at what detoxing actually is, clearing your body & bringing its natural balance back, the fitness industry doesn't want you to know this little secret because they can't make any money from it, shh keep to yourself because most idiots don't want the truth, but desperately want to be told what product to use, "magic pill", guess what, there isn't one, but I'll tell you about how to make one; eat right do a little exercise & your body will deal with itself :thumb:

Now go & open up a jar of Placebos, take two twice a day & only stop when we've invented new improved placebo plus with Ginseng 

The mind is the best place for dirt/toxins


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Don't bother , I've heard it's a load of crap


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> Don't bother , I've heard it's a load of crap


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Alright I will just get RP over to fiddle with my ass instead..... again


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Alright I will just get RP over to fiddle with my ass instead..... again


And you'll get some extra vitamins, bonus! :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I've heard it makes your immune system very low as it gets rid of good bacteria from your gut.

If I were you I would stick to your good diet, drink plenty of waterand get some of this down ya http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/whole_psyllium_husks

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Eat a Phal/Vindaloo that will clear you out:thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

would'nt wanna pipe up my rectum get real man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

suspal said:


> would'nt wanna pipe up my rectum get real man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Get with the times dude. lol


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder why they now call it a colonic irrigation? When my wife had our two lads all those years ago she had an enema as she went into labour. Sounds about the same thing to me but they probably couldn't get folk to pay daft money for an enema! :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mattcoupturbo said:


> Another fad thing imho. It's an alternative therapy that has had no proven benefits aside from getting a bit of poo out of you that would have come out anyway. Prolonged use of it can lead to bowel problems too.


Well it's been about since ancient Greeks and Egyptians, so hardly a fad thing! :lol:

but I agree, there is no medical proof that it does anything good..

No scientific evidence supports the alleged benefits of colon cleansing.

The bowel itself is not dirty and barring drugs, disease or mechanical blockage, cleans itself naturally without assistance.

:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Come on guys - some people are just full of sh't, so it can come in handy  

On a similar/serious note....I had to drink this stuff (can't remember the name of it now) for a whole day, without eating solids, and was 'trotting' all day, as that was the point, with me having to have a camera stuck up there for my Ulcerative Colitis.

Eventually I just blasting out water - it was like I'd had a complete wash through, inside-out, and I DID feel better.

It was real odd as I did feel like I WANTED to take more care of what I was putting in my mouth, and thinking about the effects that it would take on my...ahem...pipes.

A couple of hours later, I was back on the Big Macs, but it felt good for a while :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

For one horrible moment I thought this was going to be a thread about "polishing a turd" ....Pheeooow.

Had a couple of Barium X-rays over the years for diverticular diesease in my bowl. The Devils Laxative is called Picolax... For about half a day your bum has the same thrust as the space shuttle.. :doublesho

Your bowel has tons on "good" bacteria that you want to keep, not flush out.. excuse the pun.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Couldn't be having things pushed up my brown star.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

DampDog said:


> For one horrible moment I thought this was going to be a thread about "polishing a turd" ....Pheeooow.
> 
> Had a couple of Barium X-rays over the years for diverticular diesease in my bowl. The Devils Laxative is called Picolax... *For about half a day your bum has the same thrust as the space shuttle*.. :doublesho
> 
> Your bowel has tons on "good" bacteria that you want to keep, not flush out.. excuse the pun.


^ that sounds like the stuff. I remember being able to mutli-task on the bog, ie. pee and poo at the same time


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

DampDog said:


> ...Had a couple of Barium X-rays over the years for diverticular diesease in my bowl. The Devils Laxative is called Picolax... For about half a day your bum has the same thrust as the space shuttle.. :doublesho
> 
> Your bowel has tons on "good" bacteria that you want to keep, not flush out.. excuse the pun.


Yep, been there and done that 

Off to see my specialist tomorrow for my annual check up (Crohn's) and am sure he'll say _"I think we should have a colonoscopy and take some biposies just to see how things are"_.

The colonoscopy and bariums are fine it's the dreaded Picolax I hate - can taste it now...uuugh!

Back on topic - Jody just eat a healthy and balanced diet with lots of fluids - no need to interfere with nature unless you are having digestive issues that need investigating.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Eight cans of lager and I'm firing like a Gatling gun.....it's an option?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Philb1965 said:


> Eight cans of lager and I'm firing like a Gatling gun.....it's an option?


:lol:

:doublesho:doublesho How do you fit them all up there? Do you take the ring pulls off first?


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Try a high-fibre, vegetarian diet with LOTS of water for a week. Early nights and no booze would also help.

It seems to me this will be of infinitely more benefit as a) the body is a natural detox machine anyway, and b) you don't clean out an engine by sticking a jetwash up the tailpipe.

The added benefit will almost certainly be weight loss.

In fact, now you've started this thread, why not try what I suggest and report back? Can't do any harm and you could be a great example for the rest of us slobs... (me, anyway)


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> ^ that sounds like the stuff. I remember being able to mutli-task on the bog, ie. pee and poo at the same time


and outa one hole? lol


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

Doctor Pinkus (aka Ricky Chervais in Ghost Town) checking in for his Colonoscopy. Laxative does work....

http://innersanity.weebly.com/ghost-town.html


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Barchettaman said:


> Try a high-fibre, vegetarian diet with LOTS of water for a week. Early nights and no booze would also help.
> 
> It seems to me this will be of infinitely more benefit as a) the body is a natural detox machine anyway, and b) you don't clean out an engine by sticking a jetwash up the tailpipe.
> 
> ...


Couple of points to note:

1) I am usually asleep by 9:30-10pm every night anyway (as I get up at 5am).

2) I don't drink alcohol.

3) I already sh*t like a trooper, was looking at this as a form of cleanse.

4) I cannot live a vegetarian diet, last time I tried something like that (fish only) after day 3 I was ready to collapse as my lifestyle is far too energetic not to have meat fuelling me,

5) I already drink at least 1.5 - 2 litres of water a day.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

You can get IBS from Colonic Irrigation.

Not worth it.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> Couple of points to note:
> 
> 1) I am usually asleep by 9:30-10pm every night anyway (as I get up at 5am).
> 
> ...


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I thought I sounded a boring sod typing that lot... my one vice is women


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Couple of points to note:
> 
> 1) I am usually asleep by 9:30-10pm every night anyway (as I get up at 5am).
> 
> ...


How much do you weight J1ody?

I drink on average 4-4.5 litres of water per day (I'm 110Kg so it's not as much as you think )

I go bed early too mate, stick to it :thumb:

Try some extra fibre my good man, good quality cereal & wholesome green veg, feed it well & the body will do the rest :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> I thought I sounded a boring sod typing that lot... my one vice is women


Bad news.. it doesnt stop when you get older :devil: :thumb:

Tis a great vice  :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

J1ODY A said:


> I thought I sounded a boring sod typing that lot... my one vice is women


thought you were married... not doing to well at that then eh!?!? 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> How much do you weight J1ody?
> 
> I drink on average 4-4.5 litres of water per day (I'm 110Kg so it's not as much as you think )
> 
> ...


15 st. 
5' 11''

oh my diet is pretty good to be honest - good mix of food, vitamins, fruit, veg, big up on the flax seed & hemp etc... this thread was just put to see if it was worthwhile trying to rectify when I didn't care what I ate so much!



ITHAQVA said:


> Bad news.. it doesnt stop when you get older :devil: :thumb:
> 
> Tis a great vice  :thumb:


:lol:



The Cueball said:


> thought you were married... not doing to well at that then eh!?!?
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:




engaged, not married yet...

but since never drinking & stopping smoking some years ago, & having never taken drugs... I don't want to go on record saying my only vice is keeping my car clean


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> 15 st.
> 5' 11''
> 
> oh my diet is pretty good to be honest - good mix of food, vitamins, fruit, veg, big up on the flax seed & hemp etc... this thread was just put to see if it was worthwhile trying to rectify when I didn't care what I ate so much!
> ...


A water calculator :thumb: http://www.csgnetwork.com/humanh2owater.html

There are loads online, the ones I've tried all seem to put me in the 4.1 -4.5 litre per day requirement :thumb:

I try to keep my urine to almost clear to a very light golden colour, hydration helps the body function : Helps remove toxins & helps with fat transportation & loss to name but a few, forget man made methods mate :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah my pee is clear one the Berocco has gone through my system too... 4 litres though, I will never make my 2 hour drive home from work in one go!!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

J1ODY A said:


> Yeah my pee is clear one the Berocco has gone through my system too... 4 litres though, I will never make my 2 hour drive home from work in one go!!


Don't forget J1ODY I'm 110kg, so my muscle mass can absorb a load of the water i drink to rehydrate :thumb:

Didn't you say you did loads of weight training? 15 stone at 5'11 is the weight i started at just before powerlifting, that's heavy mate, so you should be carrying good degree of muscle mass to absorb the extra water (I'm 5'10" -5'11" :thumb

Its 7:34AM & I've already drunk my first litre of liquid (lol i'll wish i never said that )

I'll get to work & drink 500ml decaf coffee (Its a big mug :doublesho), but it all counts :thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Over the last 6 months I have dropped from 16 stone of fat lol lost 4 inches off waist, put on lots of muscle mass too. had my work out and also drank about a litre of water, 100g roast turkey & protein shake.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I'm drinking about 2 or 2.5 litres per day.... 

As I said earlier, I just try and keep my urine as clear as possible for as long as possible each day... I don't get too hung up about it...

Having long days, lots of travel and lots of "important " meetings, means I can't really run to the toilet every half hour.... just think of all the time I couldn't invoice out!!

hahahahahahaha

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I think I'm drinking about 2 or 2.5 litres per day....
> 
> As I said earlier, I just try and keep my urine as clear as possible for as long as possible each day... I don't get too hung up about it...
> 
> ...


Pah, you don't get paid for toilet breaks... disappointing :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

tell me about it! :lol:


----------

